# window acting up. what is the problem?



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

past few days, my front driver's side window will go up at the same rate as the passenger side until about 5 inches from the top, then slow to nearly a halt, and barely make it up.
am i going to need a regulator? something else? are the door guts the same as any MK4, beetle specific, or (hopefully not) NBC specific?
praying this will be an easy junkyard piece and not $300.


----------



## basschick07 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: window acting up. what is the problem? (kitty)*

I had a similar issue with mine. I took it in and they just cleaned the sensor and it fixed the issue. I hope yours is something easy like that.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: window acting up. what is the problem? (basschick07)*

i sprayed some silicone lube down the tracks and it's good as new!


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so glad you posted this, I've been having the same exact problem. Did you take off the door panel and the panel under that to do it?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*

nope!! just put the window down (might want to leave an inch or so out to see where it ends to locate the tracks) then sprayed silicone down the tracks. i kind of went to town, i could have used less because it was coming out the bottom of the door, lol. but it's as good as new now.
edit, nevermind, you can a tin top, it's kind of obvious where the tracks are, lol.


----------



## ohcaptainobvious (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Doedrums (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (ohcaptainobvious)*

Use teflon spray instead of silicone. Works better and lasts longer.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Doedrums)*

hmm. well if it acts up again i'll try that instead. i have tons of silicone left but typically i lose everything and end up needing to re-buy anyway.


----------

